# Treiber für SIMATIC FIELD PG M3 (6ES7715-1BB20-0AE2)



## the bimo (2 Februar 2019)

Servus wehrte Community,

für uns wurde das oben benannte FIELD PG besorgt.
Erhalten haben wir es mit WinXP (32bit), Simatic Step7 V5.5, WinCC und TIA V10.

Jetzt wurden neue Anlagen errichtet und mit TIA V15 programmiert womit kein Zugriff via TIA V10 mehr möglich ist.

Bin ja nicht ganz so auf den Kopf gefallen, habe das Upgrade-Bundle bestellt jedoch ist das Problem, die Software lässt sich nur noch unter anderem auf Win7 Professional (64bit) installieren.
Also nochmal weiter gedacht, Win7 Prof. (64bit) bestellt.
Ab da begann das Drama: Ich finde nirgends die treiber für die Hardware (Netzwerkkarten, Grafikkarte, Akku, PCI-Controller).

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Denn mit Siemens ist es eine Frechheit! 
Der support kostet Geld weil das Produkt bereits abgeschrieben ist....finde ich persönlich ein Unding!


Ich bedanke mich im voraus für eure Hilfe.


Timo


----------



## Senator42 (2 Februar 2019)

wenn das Ding nur  2GB DDR3 RAM  hat, wird wohl TIA 15 gar nicht (brauchbar) laufen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Februar 2019)

Also ich habe auch noch ein Field PG M3 und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das V15.1 darauf läuft bzw. wenn,
dann wird das doch ein Trauerspiel. Bei mir dauert es ja schon vom einschalten bis Step7 V5.5 läuft 7-8 Minuten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Februar 2019)

Ich würde mir das PG M3 mit WinXP so wie es ist gut bewahren. Für Programme wie z.Bsp. Protool könnte es noch einmal wertvolle Dienste leisten.
Von Siemens ist es natürlich schon eine Frechheit, ihren Kram ständig weiter zu entwickeln.


----------



## thomass5 (3 Februar 2019)

Am besten neue SSD-Platte rein und W7 neu installieren. Gib mir bis morgen, und ich versuche mal einen Treiberdump von meinem M3. Ich hab 2 8GB Ram-Module von Corsair im Gerät am laufen.
Für den Akku musst du ein BIOS-Update auf die neueste Version machen, wenn du einen > 302 verbauen möchtest. Hab nen 305 momentan am Laufen....


----------



## thomass5 (3 Februar 2019)

Schick mir mal ne Mailadresse per PN. Sind komprimiert 5MB.


----------



## thomass5 (6 Februar 2019)

Hast du noch Interesse?


----------



## thomass5 (2 März 2019)

Update:
Hab mich mal ausgiebig meinem M3 gewidmet. W10 testweise auf eine neue Platte installiert, Treiber bis auf den Simatic-CP und den SD-Cardreader  selbst gefunden. Die Installierten 16 GB RAM musste ich auf 8 reduzieren. Es startete nicht mehr. Das 32Bit W7 konnte es ab. Höchstwahrscheinlich weil es nur 4 nutzen kann. TIA 15.1 testweise installiert; funktioniert und Simatic-CP erkannt. Nun noch die I5 520er CPU durch eine billige 580er ersetzt. Das Teil läuft flüssig. Muss demnächst noch mal ein größeres TIA-Projekt testen. Mal sehen wie die mickrigen  8GB sich auswirken. Es darf nun noch etwas im Bestand bleiben.


----------



## Bender25 (20 August 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

auch ich habe den größten Fehler gemacht.. Habe mein Field PG M3 kurzer Hand und unüberlegt auf Windows 7 hochgerüstet, damit TIA installiert werden kann.
Leider habe ich auch schmerzlich danach erst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Siemens sämtliche Treiber für sich behalten möchte.
Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich diese Treiber nun bekomme? Es gibt diverse Anbieter die die Treiber zur Verfügung stellen, aber ich befürchte, dass diese nicht seriös sind.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte

Thx


----------



## ChristophD (20 August 2019)

Hi,

am einfachsten von SIEMENS. Einfach einen Support Request aufmachen und du bekommst den link zu den Treiberdownloads.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Bender25 (20 August 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am einfachsten von SIEMENS. Einfach einen Support Request aufmachen und du bekommst den link zu den Treiberdownloads.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank. Leider verlangt Siemens Geld für jeglichen Support des Field PG M3. Und ich vermute, dass ich mir dann auch ein neues Notebook für dieses Geld kaufen kann.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 August 2019)

*zufällig gefunden*

Service-Angebot: Einrichtung eines weiteren Betriebssystems inkl. Treiber und SIMATIC SW für SIMATIC Field PG M3


----------



## thomass5 (22 August 2019)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> auch ich habe den größten Fehler gemacht.. Habe mein Field PG M3 kurzer Hand und unüberlegt auf Windows 7 hochgerüstet, damit TIA installiert werden kann.
> Leider habe ich auch schmerzlich danach erst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Siemens sämtliche Treiber für sich behalten möchte.
> ...



Welchen Treiber benötigst du genau? Ich habe morgen Nachmittag ein paar freie Stunden neben dem Sportplatz zu überbrücken. Schick mir mal deine Mailadresse....
Gleich auf W10 Hochrüsten?
 Evtl. schreib ich gleich mal ne Linkliste für alle hier zu den Treibern. Könnte aber etwas dauern...


----------



## thomass5 (23 August 2019)

So, hier ersteinmal die Links zu den Netzwerkkartentreibern:
Intel 82574
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/de/product/32209

Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 AGN
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/de/product/59470

Damit ist das M3 ersteinmal kommunikativ und kann selbst nach Treibern suchen.

Der Treiber für den CP5611 usw. kommt mit der Step7/TIA Installation


----------



## Bender25 (26 August 2019)

thomass5 schrieb:


> So, hier ersteinmal die Links zu den Netzwerkkartentreibern:
> Intel 82574
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/de/product/32209
> 
> ...




...super, vielen Dank! Ich installiere jetzt einmal diese Treiber, dann schaue ich was er so noch findet. Grafiktreiber wären nicht schlecht, sodass ich von der üblen Auflösung weg komme.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2019)

Bei mir ist auf dem M3 mit Win 7 der Grafiktreiber Intel HD Graphics 4000 installiert:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/de/product/81499


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2019)

Allerdings, wenn du den Intel Treiber für die Netzwerkkarten installiert hast ( Links von ThomasS5 ), dann kannst du ja im Geräte-Manager
ggf. einige Treiber automatisch aus dem Internet ziehen.


----------

